# Simulating the Right Click Mouse Button via Keyboard



## Bill Bisco (Dec 2, 2010)

Does anyone know how to do the the Keyboard Equivalent to get this menu?







I'm trying to use my mouse less. 

--Bill


----------



## Norie (Dec 2, 2010)

Bill

Isn't it just the little menu key to the right of the space bar?


----------



## Bill Bisco (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow, you're right.  In fact that's the first time I've noticed that button.  I guess that shows how much I know!


----------



## Domski (Dec 2, 2010)

This might interest you Bill: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=381508&highlight=keyboard

Although you might want to ignore my one about Ctrl+Escape to bring up the Windows Menu. I still can't get out of that habit even though there's now a button on most keyboards to do it.

Dom


----------



## Norie (Dec 2, 2010)

Dom

Are the shortcuts using that Windows button in that thread?

I knew I could get the start menu up with it but just found out that Windows+R will pop up a run dialog.

No idea if that's new - I started just typing in the search box or popping up a command line when I couldn't find the old Run... option.


----------



## Bill Bisco (Dec 2, 2010)

I just found out that Shift+F10 also substitutes as a right click!


----------



## Taul (Dec 2, 2010)

windows key is one I use a lot
win+E for explorer, I guess I use the most when I want to navigate for files.
win+M to reduced to desktop if you haven't got the Quick Launch.


----------



## schielrn (Dec 2, 2010)

Bill Bisco said:


> I just found out that Shift+F10 also substitutes as a right click!


 I was just about to link that:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1957895&postcount=73

I use the key to the right of the keyboard all the time, but it is not typically on a laptop, so I got use to Shift+F10 as well.


----------



## Domski (Dec 3, 2010)

Norie said:


> Dom
> 
> Are the shortcuts using that Windows button in that thread?
> 
> ...



Unfortunately my contribution is 

Win+L locks the PC and Win+D shows the desktop...


----------



## Norie (Dec 3, 2010)

Actually when I found out what I could do with the Win key I thought I'd solved all my problems.

That was until I found out that it could only do about 4 useful things that would be easier to do with the keyboard or mouse.

Oh well.

PS Think you might be able to program it but I'm definitely not going down that road.


----------

